# smc wireless router stopped working



## old hickory (Jul 14, 2005)

My wireless router mysteriously stopped working. I have one laptop and one desktop both connected to wireless router which connects to adsl modem which holds the ppoe info. I had a tough time getting my smc 7004awbr wireless router to work with modem but finally after some help from forum got it to work. I am now connected directly to modem with laptop. I can connect to the router wirelessly and the problem seems to be not finding the gateway.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st thing to try when the router stops working is to unplug it, wait a couple of minutes and plug it back in. 

If this does not work, then you try a hardware reset on the router. There should be a reset button somewhere on the back or bottom. This resets it to how it was out of the box. You wiill have to go into router setup and set everything again.


----------



## old hickory (Jul 14, 2005)

Terrister, Thanks for your help.
Turning off didn't work. Can you help me reset everything? The new sbc modem which has ppoe held in it makes my router setup tricky. This time I will record everything so I can reprogram if necessary.

Old Hickory


----------



## old hickory (Jul 14, 2005)

I bumped this thread back up......problem hasn't been resolved.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to know the account name/password for the PPPoE account, that should be about all you need. Also, your ISP should have a help page about setup of those parameters.


----------

